# 1999 F250 7.3 Super Duty Diesel block heater



## lewdo (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi Folks. Got a question. I can't find a block heater for this truck. Although rough to start in severe cold, it will fire up. I argued with a buddy of mine he says all diesels have to have block heaters. I've looked all over again and can't find one. Unfortunately he lives out of town and can't come so I can prove him wrong, but am I wrong? I've looked at my manual and all it says is 'if equipped'. Thanks.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

if it was originally bought i the north then it should have on. my cord was buried and i really had to look for it.


----------



## lewdo (Dec 8, 2004)

it was bought in central illinois. where did you find yours? i've looked from the top, from the bottom and can't see any open plugs?


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

Go under the truck and look at the oil filter now where the oil filter screws onto the block there should be a orange cord that comes off right above the oil filter. Just follow the cord thats your block heater. I'm pretty sure all 7.3's had block heaters from factory.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Unless someone cut the cord, It should be on the drivers side either in the bumper by the tow hook, or if its never been used it could still be hanging out in between the radiator and grille. My buddy Bought a 2002 from southern Alabama, and his had never been used. It was in between the rad and lower grill area still all wrapped up from the factory. Took some digging but we found it.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

put a rocket heater or jet heater what ever its called, put it 5' from your truck and turn it on abot 15 min before you start it


----------



## lewdo (Dec 8, 2004)

drew/mustang thanks for the help. you were both right. i found the orange cord but couldn't follow it very far. But knowing that must be it i want back to the front and stuck my big fat hand inside the grill and i could barely feel the end of the plug. Thanks again I really appreciate your help!


----------

